# Auto-correct wars!



## GotGarlic

I am a very good at it and I have a friend who is the same thing as a result of the most important thing.


----------



## CakePoet

I removed autocucumber because it  kept rewriting anxiety to ax murderer and that is bit hard when you are trying to be nice to your daughter.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet, that is epic!


----------



## msmofet

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My last name begins with a "Y"...auto-correct writes in "Ambiguous" as my last name.  I have to teach every electronic device what my last name is.


----------



## GotGarlic

You guys aren't playing the game


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Didn't know it was a game, just giving my favorite auto-correct story.


----------



## Cheryl J

_I am a little bit of a new one of the most important thing is that the only thing I...._

Huh?


----------



## Dawgluver

CakePoet said:


> I removed autocucumber because it  kept rewriting anxiety to ax murderer and that is bit hard when you are trying to be nice to your daughter.




I like ax murderer, though I can understand you not wanting to upset your daughter.  And I too removed autocucumber.

PF, ambidexterous is nice too.  Makes for a great last name.


----------



## msmofet

Ok I got it now. I did it three times and here are the results:

1) The pumpkin pies and salad salad for soup are wonderful for me so many things are wonderful to have and. 

2) The only use I use it to use my iPhone and laptop laptop yet is my laptop and. 

3) The pumpkin pies and pumpkin spice spice coffee with my tummy and I have the same coffee creamer for me.


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet said:


> Ok I got it now. I did it three times and here are the results:
> 
> 1) The pumpkin pies and salad salad for soup are wonderful for me so many things are wonderful to have and.
> 
> 2) The only use I use it to use my iPhone and laptop laptop yet is my laptop and.
> 
> 3) The pumpkin pies and pumpkin spice spice coffee with my tummy and I have the same coffee creamer for me.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Didn't know it was a game, just giving my favorite auto-correct story.



The directions are in the graphic.


----------



## blissful

I'm going to assume this is a game that is played on an iphone or some such gadget that is like a smart phone (which is seriously flawed in name) and that in addition the gadget has a app specifically tailored to doing the auto correct.

So given that I don't have that gadget, and I don't have that app, my only experience with auto correct, is within my emails, which I've turned off because my auto correct thinks it is 22 years old and doesn't jive with my 56 year old attitude. Yes, I said, "jive". 

I imagine when someone figures out that auto correct is culturally-specific and age-specific, we'll get a better auto correct product. This would be similar to having GPS and choosing which voice you want, that sexy australian female or the casanova de parmesan. 

So enjoy your game but I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## GotGarlic

blissful said:


> I'm going to assume this is a game that is played on an iphone or some such gadget that is like a smart phone (which is seriously flawed in name) and that in addition the gadget has a app specifically tailored to doing the auto correct.
> 
> So given that I don't have that gadget, and I don't have that app, my only experience with auto correct, is within my emails, which I've turned off because my auto correct thinks it is 22 years old and doesn't jive with my 56 year old attitude. Yes, I said, "jive".
> 
> I imagine when someone figures out that auto correct is culturally-specific and age-specific, we'll get a better auto correct product. This would be similar to having GPS and choosing which voice you want, that sexy australian female or the casanova de parmesan.
> 
> So enjoy your game but I have no idea what you are talking about.



Well, yes, that's why it says "tap on your phone" and includes a picture for clarity. 

Most auto-correct apps allow you to add and remove words and over time, they learn your writing patterns, so they start to anticipate what the next word or phrase might be. 

Obviously almost no one is getting this game. Maybe a mod could delete the thread.


----------



## blissful

GotGarlic said:


> Obviously almost no one is getting this game. Maybe a mod could delete the thread.



Well, no no no, sometimes we learn as much from 'not getting it' as much as 'I get that'. So sometimes we learn from our failures as much as our successes, every problem or issue is just an opportunity!


----------



## GotGarlic

blissful said:


> Well, no no no, sometimes we learn as much from 'not getting it' as much as 'I get that'. So sometimes we learn from our failures as much as our successes, every problem or issue is just an opportunity!



This isn't meant to be a learning experience. It's not a very good joke if you have to explain it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm  too, GG. Are we supposed to use a smarty-pants phone to create the sentence, or do we just imagine what an auto-correct function would toss up on the screen for our entertainment/annoyance?


Auto-correct has been disappeared from my devices, but my brain can form confusing sentences/phrases at will. Just ask Himself.


----------



## Dawgluver

I still like the term, "auto-cucumber".

And I have removed auto-correct from every device I have.  And I'm usually an obsessive proofreader, which helps.

I will re-read your directions, GG, but this all makes for interesting discussion.


----------



## Cheryl J

I should disappear auto-cucumber  as well.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> I still like the term, "auto-cucumber".
> 
> .


 I laughed at that too. Auto-cucumber.


----------



## Roll_Bones

blissful said:


> I'm going to assume this is a game that is played on an iphone or some such gadget that is like a smart phone (which is seriously flawed in name) and that in addition the gadget has a app specifically tailored to doing the auto correct.
> 
> So given that I don't have that gadget, and I don't have that app, my only experience with auto correct, is within my emails, which I've turned off because my auto correct thinks it is 22 years old and doesn't jive with my 56 year old attitude. Yes, I said, "jive".
> 
> I imagine when someone figures out that auto correct is culturally-specific and age-specific, we'll get a better auto correct product. This would be similar to having GPS and choosing which voice you want, that sexy australian female or the casanova de parmesan.
> 
> So enjoy your game but I have no idea what you are talking about.



I'm 60 and find auto correct to be a great tool.
Its no longer cool to be the one that has no smart phone.
I will admit my first smart phone was because my wife wanted one.
Now i use my phone for many things and find it to be quite helpful.
Living in the past is for people afraid of the future.


----------



## blissful

Roll_Bones said:


> I'm 60 and find auto correct to be a great tool.
> Its no longer cool to be the one that has no smart phone.
> I will admit my first smart phone was because my wife wanted one.
> Now i use my phone for many things and find it to be quite helpful.
> Living in the past is for people afraid of the future.



I'm actually not really living in the past, I CAN use texting on my phone, I just don't use it much. By the time I start using it, I can figure it all out. I have a degree in Management Computer Systems which is kind of funny since I'm a (marketing term) 'late adopter'. I just keep searching and punching buttons until I get the results I want.

The funniest texting issue I had was some stranger texting me by accident, telling me to pack my bag and meet him outside the school gym entrance. I thought it was so intriguing, to meet this stranger, obviously a secret meeting, oh bliss, what fun this day could be!  What will we be doing? I texted him back, 'ha ha', hoping he'd realize he'd texted the wrong number, and he 'ha ha'd' me back.

I use a lot of email and skype, and the auto correct kept suggesting I use 'zoo' instead of xxoo, so I taught it xxoo and xxxooo, so it would leave me alone. I thought it was too silly to sign my letters, zoo, mom.


----------



## Andy M.

Roll_Bones said:


> I'm 60 and find auto correct to be a great tool.
> Its no longer cool to be the one that has no smart phone.
> I will admit my first smart phone was because my wife wanted one.
> Now i use my phone for many things and find it to be quite helpful.
> Living in the past is for people afraid of the future.



I've had a smart phone (iPhone) for a year and am enjoying it.  Aside from the phone function, it's like having a computer with you at all times.  Instant access to information.  There's never an unanswered question.  I also like that it syncs with my laptop.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Andy M. said:


> I've had a smart phone (iPhone) for a year and am enjoying it.  Aside from the phone function, it's like having a computer with you at all times.  Instant access to information.  There's never an unanswered question.  I also like that it syncs with my laptop.



This my second smart phone, but I did use a flip phone for many years prior to these last two.
I go to a bar once or twice a week and having immediate access to information can be real handy.
Many wives tales have been debunked by those who have smart phones.
Believe it or not, there are still some people that think there is no way you could get any useful information out of the rectangle with a screen on it.
Especially when they are dead set on believing wives tales.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm using a keyboard replacement app called SwiftKey. It helps with a lot of these issues. Love it  
https://swiftkey.com

And I sure do love my aptly named smartphone  In fact, I just ordered a new one because I keep running out of space on the one I have. 

Back to the game: I think it's easier to drain it off as needed to be used to be a learning experience for me to the recipe


----------



## CakePoet

My old Nokia still have charge in the battery, my husband check, that is over 10 years since I turned it off, cant connect to any thing but yeah still works.

Ok, I got an update and auto cucumber came back.. Argh So I tried.

Menstruating dolphins galore  ax murderer admire abhor....

Even my auto cucumber is a poet.

Also got Swedish one.
får får får får får får får   

Which means well yeah.. I am not sure the word får means both  sheep, does and get..


----------



## Dawgluver

Had no idea dolphins menstruated!  And I swim with them in the wild!  I'll bring some products next time.  And more for the ax murder cleanup.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH had to send an email to a query for the company he works for.  The query asked what products they have.  He wrote back ethyl alcohol, starch, and maltodexterin.  Except autocorrect made it ethyl alcohol, starch, and extramaritals...

Thankfully he caught it in time.  Might have made him quite popular.


----------



## dragnlaw

Have had numerous hysterical 'auto-corrects' - but in the end was just too annoying.  Turned it off.  Much happier texter now.

I text a lot.  It is a god-send.  People answer when they can.  Neither of my sons can use their phones at work, but they can text. They always answer, even if it is only to say...  later...   at least I know they always get the message and will answer me when they can. 

They also know right away if it is an emergency or if the answer can wait.

Both my daughters live out west - 2 hour difference -  I can text them whenever and they get the messages when they get up or...  then they answer when they want to!  No pressures.  Again, emergency known right away or just a note to say hello, whacha doin'

For long messages I use the voice option.  Again, imperative you check what is printed! LOL  can be some pretty funny 'translations' there too!


----------



## Andy M.

OK, I give up.  I can't get this to work on my phone.  What am I missing?


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> OK, I give up.  I can't get this to work on my phone.  What am I missing?



Start a reply and press the middle word or phrase in the auto-correct row 20 times. That's it. That's your sentence.


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy M. said:


> I've had a smart phone (iPhone) for a year..  **.. I also like that it syncs with my laptop.



I have an on going contest with my son - He has an iPhone and I have an Android.   Whenever he uses a function and I express interest the phrase is "Well, if you had an iPhone instead of a crappy Android, you could do this too"

I'm not very talented in this age of computers and digital, etc. but I start searching around and usually find it on my phone.  So of course, I can text back, AHA! not so crappy after all - I have it too! thhbbb to the iPhone!

We once had to meet at a halfway point (he is 6 hours from me). We met, we each headed home. An hour later I text him "been doing less than 5 kph and have almost covered 5 k, in half an hour." 
He texted back - "It clears just after 'such'nsuch' mile marker" "How do you know?" "I have an iPhone "
after I got home, finally found how to use it - "Well, I have an Android and can do it too..

sync:-  funny to have tablet, laptop and phone all signal at the same time.


----------



## GotGarlic

I've been arguing with MacHeads for over 20 years. Anything an iPhone can do an Android can do better


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Start a reply and press the middle word or phrase in the auto-correct row 20 times. That's it. That's your sentence.



I don't have an auto-correct row to start a thread.  Having an iPhone, there is a basic assumption I know how to begin a thought.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I don't have an auto-correct row to start a thread.  Having an iPhone, there is a basic assumption I know how to begin a thought.



Well, that was your first mistake  DH has an iPhone. I hate trying to use it. Not often, but sometimes when we're driving, he'll get a text and ask me to text back to them. I get all frustrated with it. "This keyboard is useless!" Constantly have to press buttons to get numbers or capitalize something obvious. So annoying


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hate it when a pharmacy delivery person hands me their phone to type something in.  I hand it back to them, it would take me longer to learn how to use it than it takes to spell out what they need to input.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hate it when a pharmacy delivery person hands me their phone to type something in.  I hand it back to them, it would take me longer to learn how to use it than it takes to spell out what they need to input.



The Android phones are pretty good at voice entry.


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Well, that was your first mistake  DH has an iPhone. I hate trying to use it. Not often, but sometimes when we're driving, he'll get a text and ask me to text back to them. I get all frustrated with it. "This keyboard is useless!" Constantly have to press buttons to get numbers or capitalize something obvious. So annoying



What model/version of Iphone does your husband have?
I was having issues with my Iphone 4 (3G) and so was my wife.
Once we upgraded to Iphone 6, (4G) those issues went away.
I find the Android platform to be harder to deal with, but insight tells me its because I don't use the Android platform. That alone makes it more difficult.
I am also certain if I had the Android, my preference would change as I learned to use it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> What model/version of Iphone does your husband have?
> I was having issues with my Iphone 4 (3G) and so was my wife.
> Once we upgraded to Iphone 6, (4G) those issues went away.
> I find the Android platform to be harder to deal with, but insight tells me its because I don't use the Android platform. That alone makes it more difficult.
> I am also certain if I had the Android, my preference would change as I learned to use it.



I have no idea what version he has. I did tech support for years at work, so I have an aversion to doing it at home  I tell him to ask his friends who use Apple products for help with it. 

I have used Apple products over the years for work and at school (Communication Design class used Mac computers) and I dislike it. I don't think it's just about being used to it. Sometimes, the way certain software works is more intuitive and sometimes features I'm used to using are not available. At that time, for example, Macs had no right mouse button for a context menu, so getting to frequently used tools or options was more difficult.

I'm giving up on the game. Sigh.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> The Android phones are pretty good at voice entry.



I use voice to text most of the time for texting.


----------



## taxlady

My Android phone doesn't do autocorrect. It does have predictive typing. First try I got:

*I have a great day and I will be in the morning and I will be in the morning and*

I have played this before, so I know that at that point it will just go into a loop repeating itself endlessly. So, I tried doing it with the choice on the right and got:

*Hi all I'm trying the morning to get back with a few months back I*

Then I tried with the one on the left:

*The only one that I can get the best way for you and I am a bit more than one*

Not nearly as funny as the one I have seen a meme for, "Damn you autocorrect. I'm tired of your shirt."


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I've been arguing with MacHeads for over 20 years. Anything an iPhone can do an Android can do better


A recent new version of iPhone got predictive typing. Yeah, Android has had that for years. I much prefer predictive typing to auto-cucumber.


----------



## taxlady

A friend of mine just got a new phone. She said the thing she hates about getting a new phone is that she has to teach it to swear. Another friend replied that she wished her phone would figure out that she almost never writes anything about ducks.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taxy!  

I recently got a new Galaxy S7 and am still fiddling with it as far as predictive text, and finding out what else it does.  I never was app crazy with my last one, and my daughter keeps telling me to play around with it, so I am.    I like the fingerprint unlock feature rather than having to type in a code every time, and it takes great pics.  

I text more than I talk, mainly because I communicate most often with my daughters and I never know if they're able to talk or not at the moment, because of work and the kids.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> A recent new version of iPhone got predictive typing. Yeah, Android has had that for years. I much prefer predictive typing to auto-cucumber.


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> I have no idea what version he has. I did tech support for years at work, so I have an aversion to doing it at home  I tell him to ask his friends who use Apple products for help with it.
> 
> I have used Apple products over the years for work and at school (Communication Design class used Mac computers) and I dislike it. I don't think it's just about being used to it. Sometimes, the way certain software works is more intuitive and sometimes features I'm used to using are not available. At that time, for example, Macs had no right mouse button for a context menu, so getting to frequently used tools or options was more difficult.
> 
> I'm giving up on the game. Sigh.



I'm no big Apple fan.  But I find the Iphone to be very easy to use.  Plus now that the 6 has the big screen, I think its the best phone on the market today.
I have heard some negative comments on the new Iphone 7.  I felt like an idiot buying the two new Iphone 6's when the 7's were coming out in just a few weeks.  But I had to do something as my phone was shot.




Cheryl J said:


> Taxy!
> 
> I recently got a new Galaxy S7 and am still fiddling with it as far as predictive text, and finding out what else it does.  I never was app crazy with my last one, and my daughter keeps telling me to play around with it, so I am.    I like the fingerprint unlock feature rather than having to type in a code every time, and it takes great pics.
> 
> I text more than I talk, mainly because I communicate most often with my daughters and I never know if they're able to talk or not at the moment, because of work and the kids.



You do have the Galaxy Note 7?
They are recalling all of them for battery issues.
They are warning all customers to stop using them, to turn them off and return them for a full refund.
Thats how bad and how big a deal this is.  Imagine all those Galaxy 7 Note phones that were sold. Samsung has a serious issue and so do the people that have them.
Please check this out!  Be safe Cheryl.  Be careful and do not put that thing on charge unless you can stay with it. Keep an eye on it.

Let us know how this works out.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> My Android phone doesn't do autocorrect. It does have predictive typing.



It can be set up to automatically use the center suggestion as the chosen word. I think some people don't look carefully to make sure it's what they want before going on to the next word, and then blame the machine by calling it auto-correct. 



taxlady said:


> Not nearly as funny as the one I have seen a meme for, "Damn you autocorrect. I'm tired of your shirt."


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> I'm no big Apple fan.  But I find the Iphone to be very easy to use.  Plus now that the 6 has the big screen, I think its the best phone on the market today.
> I have heard some negative comments on the new Iphone 7.  I felt like an idiot buying the two new Iphone 6's when the 7's were coming out in just a few weeks.  But I had to do something as my phone was shot.



My new (actually refurbished) phone is a couple of years old. No way am I going to spend several hundred dollars on the latest thing. 



Roll_Bones said:


> You do have the Galaxy Note 7?
> They are recalling all of them for battery issues.



The Galaxy S7 is different from the Galaxy Note 7. The S7 has no issues.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> A friend of mine just got a new phone. She said the thing she hates about getting a new phone is that she has to teach it to swear. Another friend replied that she wished her phone would figure out that she almost never writes anything about ducks.



This is one of many reasons why I bought the keyboard app I mentioned earlier. If you create an account, it will save your personal dictionary to their cloud service and will still be available when you get a new phone. www.swiftkey.com


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> It can be set up to automatically use the center suggestion as the chosen word. I think some people don't look carefully to make sure it's what they want before going on to the next word, and then blame the machine by calling it auto-correct.


Yeah, I know I could do that, but I don't wanna.


----------



## Cheryl J

* RB...* no, I don't have the explosive Note 7 , I have the S7...they're different.  Heard about that issue with the Notes, too....holy cow!


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I know I could do that, but I don't wanna.



I wasn't suggesting you do that. It's one of the first things I turn off when I get a new phone. Just explaining why some people have so much trouble with auto-correct.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I wasn't suggesting you do that. It's one of the first things I turn off when I get a new phone. Just explaining why some people have so much trouble with auto-correct.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> I don't have an auto-correct row to start a thread.  Having an iPhone, there is a basic assumption I know how to begin a thought.



Andy if you open the keyboard and hold the emoji icon a window will pop up and you can toggle the Predictive option on. Then a top row of predidictive suggestions and corrections will appear to choose from.


----------



## msmofet

Here's another one that makes no sense:

The only use I use it to use it for my iPhone and iPad is also very very small but.


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> A friend of mine just got a new phone. She said the thing she hates about getting a new phone is that she has to teach it to swear. Another friend replied that she wished her phone would figure out that she almost never writes anything about ducks.



Oh my that gave me a nice giggle!  thank you


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Andy if you open the keyboard and hold the emoji icon a window will pop up and you can toggle the Predictive option on. Then a top row of predidictive suggestions and corrections will appear to choose from.


Choose from or ignore.


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Choose from or ignore.



Yup. But I find it helpful when my arthritis is acting up. I find it painful to type sometimes and the predictive helps.


----------



## msmofet

Does anyone have the beta transcriptions for voicemail messages? Some of those are hysterical!! One told me the person leaving the message was eating attorneys. lol I have no clue what it should have said because the person had an accent and it was a wrong number.


----------



## dragnlaw

When I think it over, it is not that the auto-correct would substitute a word, it was the interruption to my train of thought for the message I was tapping.  

By the time I looked at it, chose the correct word (middle one or not), found the correct button to change it, then start typing/tapping again, I could have finished the message and been well on my way thru the 2nd one.

If auto-correct came up for 3 or 4 words in the same message it was too bloody annoying!







That's the main reason I turn it off.


----------



## Andy M.

The recipe is great for a new iPhone app that I made and I made a great app and it works.

Thanks, msmofet.  I learned something today.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Yup. But I find it helpful when my arthritis is acting up. I find it painful to type sometimes and the predictive helps.


I really like it when I start to post something and the app crashes or eats what I was typing. The predictive typing often lets me rewrite most of the message by tapping middle choices.


----------

